# Dune 2: Termin für Startschuss der Dreharbeiten bekannt



## SimonHoffmann99 (22. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune 2: Termin für Startschuss der Dreharbeiten bekannt* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Dune 2: Termin für Startschuss der Dreharbeiten bekannt*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. April 2022)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt was das wird.

Klar, FX sind auf der Höhe unserer Zeit, aber wenn ich daran denke das der erste Teil deutlich mehr Zeit brauchte um weniger Story rüber zu bringen (die mMn elementare Vorgeschichte um Benegeserit, Gilde, Mentaten und Druck der Gilde auf dem Imperator waren quasi nicht existend oder wurden kaum angerissen 😒) bin ich da etwas skeptisch.


----------



## Wamboland (23. April 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt was das wird.
> 
> Klar, FX sind auf der Höhe unserer Zeit, aber wenn ich daran denke das der erste Teil deutlich mehr Zeit brauchte um weniger Story rüber zu bringen (die mMn elementare Vorgeschichte um Benegeserit, Gilde, Mentaten und Druck der Gilde auf dem Imperator waren quasi nicht existend oder wurden kaum angerissen 😒) bin ich da etwas skeptisch.


Wird es jetzt eigentlich ein 2 oder 3-Teiler? Weil ich meine das es mal hies es sollten 3 Filme werden ... 
BIn auch mal gespannt - Dune Part 1 war nen gutes Intro


----------



## MrFob (23. April 2022)

Achso? Ich dachte die haetten das Ding schon abgedreht (aehnlich wie damal bei Herr der Ringe). Ha, naja, ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt. der erste Teil hat mir schon gut gefallen (auch wenn er so seine Laengen hatte). War auch witzig dafuer nach sehr langer Zeit mal weider ins Kino zu gehen.

@LesterPG hat aber schon recht, man sollte sich ein bisschen im Dune Unviersum auskennen bevor man sich den anschaut denn erklaert wird einem da nicht wirklich was. Ich hatte vor Jahren die Buecher gelesen und hatte das alles auch nicht mehr so ganz im Kopf. War schon nicht so einfach. Bin dann leider erst nach dem Film auf dieses Video gestossen, was die Hintergruende und Geschichte des Universums mMn sehr gut zusammenfasst. Waehre cool gewesen, wenn ich das vorher gesehen haette, kann ich fuer Dune nNeulinge, die an den Filmen Interesse haben durchaus empfehlen.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EaDxLCKFvlE:135

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. April 2022)

Das Video ist schon recht hilfreich, aber man hätte da noch etwas einsparen können.

Eine etwas kompaktere Zusammenfassung (vielleicht 3-5 Minuten) im Stil der Vorgeschichte der Lynch Fassung würde mMn vollkommen genügen.
Idealerweise mit kurzem Hint auf das kriergerische Zeitalter mit den Amok gelaufenen KIs und daraus resultierenenden Mentaten.

Auf jeden Fall wäre das für den "jungfräulichen Betrachter" deutlich hilfreicher.   😉


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2022)

Ich freue mich SEHR auf Part 2. Der erste Film hat mir wieder die Lust am Lesen zurückgebracht, und gestern bin ich an der Stelle angekommen wo Leto mit Paul, Kynes und Gurney die Ernte-Leute von einem Ernter retten ehe dieser vom Sandwurm verschlungen wird. Bis dahin ist mir vor allem die Dialogtreue aufgefallen, nur sehr wenig hat man bis zu dieser Szene ausgelassen.

Die einzige negative Feststellung: Hawat kommt im Film viel zu kurz... Aber das war bei Lynch seinerzeit kaum anders. Etwas schade, der gibt eigentlich einen recht interessanten Charakter ab.

Zudem war ich erstaunt dass Herberts Roman so ziemlich direkt mit  Pauls Test bei der ehrwürdigen Bene Geserit beginnt. Da haben beide Filme (1984 + 2021) etwas mehr Exposition als Einleitung eingebaut.


----------



## Exolio (24. April 2022)

Teil 1 war für mich DER Film des letzten Jahres. Bomben-Soundtrack, grandiose Bilder.
Und das wichtigste:
Kein dummer aufgezwungener Humor. Hatte schon das Gefühl dass kein Film mehr ohne dumme Sprüche (*zu Marvel guck*) auskommt.


----------



## MarcHammel (24. April 2022)

Hab mir den Film kürzlich auf Amazon Prime gegeben. 

Dass im Film wenig erklärt wird, ist nicht das Problem. Ich fand ihn einfach nur schrecklich langweilig. Vor allem zu Beginn zieht sich der Film fürchterlich in die Länge.


----------



## Calewin (25. April 2022)

Exolio schrieb:


> Teil 1 war für mich DER Film des letzten Jahres. Bomben-Soundtrack, grandiose Bilder.
> Und das wichtigste:
> Kein dummer aufgezwungener Humor. Hatte schon das Gefühl dass kein Film mehr ohne dumme Sprüche (*zu Marvel guck*) auskommt.


Stimmt schon.
Marvel-typischer Humor (der sich aber auch im Laufe der Zeit nicht zu seinem Vorteil verändert hat - mit Grausen schaue ich auf den nächsten Teil von Thor), hätte zu Dune auch nicht gepasst, kein bisschen.
Aber ich bin beim anschauen 2 Mal eingeschlafen, obwohl ich nicht müde war. 
Der zog sich wie ein alter Kaugummi...für mich.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (25. April 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Dass im Film wenig erklärt wird, ist nicht das Problem. Ich fand ihn einfach nur schrecklich langweilig. Vor allem zu Beginn zieht sich der Film fürchterlich in die Länge.


Ich finde schon, ein Film sollte mMn das komplett notwendige Wissen mitbringen.
Man kann das Stilelement mäßig nach und nach kompletieren, aber die Intention des Imperators die Harkonnen zu unterstützen quasi nicht zu bringen finde ich alles andere als gutes Handwerk.

Das einige Passagen recht (mMn unnötig, ist genug Stoff da) in die Länge gezogen wurden setzt mMn der Sache die Krone auf.
Ich befürchte da einiges für den zweiten Teil, denn Handlungsmaßig hat dort die Lynchfassung den ruhigsten Part, wenn das mit gedrosselter Geschwindigkeit wie bislang so weiter geht kann das nach einer kürzeren Kampfphase



Spoiler



Rebellion


zu einem sehr langwierigen Mittelteil 



Spoiler



Beziehung zu Chani


zum "Finale" übergehen.

Ich lass mich gerne positiv überraschen, erwarte da aber eher weniger.
Aufklärende Szenen für "Ungespoilerte" zur Gilde/Menaten/Benegeserit würden mMn ohnehin zu spät kommen. 🤔


----------



## MarcHammel (25. April 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich finde schon, ein Film sollte mMn das komplett notwendige Wissen mitbringen.
> Man kann das Stilelement mäßig nach und nach kompletieren, aber die Intention des Imperators die Harkonnen zu unterstützen quasi nicht zu bringen finde ich alles andere als gutes Handwerk.
> 
> Das einige Passagen recht (mMn unnötig, ist genug Stoff da) in die Länge gezogen wurden setzt mMn der Sache die Krone auf.
> ...


Ich hab die Bücher gar nicht gelesen und auch Lynchs Verfilmung von damals ist mir gänzlich unbekannt. Mein Wissen ist da doch sehr begrenzt. Im Endeffekt kam ich trotzdem ganz gut zurecht und fand es sogar ganz gut, dass nicht jeder Furz erklärt wurde.

Visuell war der Film über jeden Zweifel erhaben und beinahe durch die Bank weg beeindruckend. Ob nun Szenen, Kostüme o.ä. Kann absolut nachvollziehen, warum der Film in dieser Hinsicht 6 Oscars bekommen hat. Aber halt auch "nur" dafür.

Der Film hat sich - nicht mal aufgrund der mangelhaften Exposition - einfach nicht rund angefühlt. Gerade zu Beginn zog er sich massiv in die Länge. Dann gab es mal n Höhepunkt und dann zog sich alles wieder in die Länge. Abgesehen davon, dass die Story des Films, so wie sie zu sehen war, nichts besonderes war.

Dem Fim selbst, die Motivation der (extrem langweiligen und blassen) Charaktere etc., konnte ich folgen. Aber ich hatte trotzdem das Gefühl, dass da einiges von der eigentlichen Handlung weg genommen wurde. Zumal der Film wohl - soweit ich weiß - nichtmal das ganze erste Buch abdeckt, sondern nur die Hälfte (?). Daher wäre eine Serie wohl besser gewesen, um dem Umfang der literarischen Vorlage gerecht zu werden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Ich hab die Bücher gar nicht gelesen und auch Lynchs Verfilmung von damals ist mir gänzlich unbekannt. Mein Wissen ist da doch sehr begrenzt. Im Endeffekt kam ich trotzdem ganz gut zurecht und fand es sogar ganz gut, dass nicht jeder Furz erklärt wurde.


Genau da hatte ich eher Probleme. Lynchs Film war inhaltlich wie auch optisch sehr abstrakt gestaltet, sprich er hat versucht seinen Eraserhead-Stil auf Dune zu übertragen. Und das harmoniert meiner Meinung nicht gut mit dem Stoff. Ebenso die "blutigen Ideen" wie die Szene von Baron Harkonnen einem Untergebenen den "Blutstöpsel" öffnet und sich in seinem roten Saft labt.
Und Feyd Rauta? Wirkte irgendwie fehl am Platz, hatte keine echte Funktion.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Der Film hat sich - nicht mal aufgrund der mangelhaften Exposition - einfach nicht rund angefühlt. Gerade zu Beginn zog er sich massiv in die Länge. Dann gab es mal n Höhepunkt und dann zog sich alles wieder in die Länge. Abgesehen davon, dass die Story des Films, so wie sie zu sehen war, nichts besonderes war.


Ich wundere mich immer wieder über die so genannte "mangelnde Exposition". Paul Atreides holt sich doch Informationen über Arrakis und vieles andere über Video-Bibliotheken, und damit wird gleichzeitig dem Seher alles verständlich veranschaulicht.
Ich lese ja zur Zeit das Buch und bin etwa bei 2/3 dessen angekommen die Dune Part 1 beinhaltet, und abgesehen vom Auslassen der Intrigenspiele war bis jetzt alles enthalten. Der Fokus liegt hier mehr auf die Messias-Prophezeihung rund um Paul. Und dass über den Imperator wenig Worte verloren wurde... Nun ja, im Buch ist das wenig anders, denke aber dass er in Part 2 stärker in den Fokus kommen wird.


MarcHammel schrieb:


> Dem Fim selbst, die Motivation der Charaktere etc., konnte ich folgen. Aber ich hatte trotzdem das Gefühl, dass da einiges von der eigentlichen Handlung weg genommen wurde. Zumal der Film wohl - soweit ich weiß - nichtmal das ganze erste Buch abdeckt, sondern nur die Hälfte (?). Daher wäre eine Serie wohl besser gewesen, um dem Umfang der literarischen Vorlage gerecht zu werden.


Was u.a. fehlt ist die Erwähnung und Vertiefung zu MAFEA (= Merkantile Allianz für Fortschritt und Entwicklung im All), was ich aber nachvollziehen kann. Zu komplex und zu verwoben das ganze Konstrukt aus Politik, Wirtschaft, Machtverhältnisse... Ich denke man wollte sich mehr auf Haus Atreides und Haus Harkonnen konzentrieren, bevor die Zuschauer komplett den Faden verlieren.


----------



## MarcHammel (25. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich immer wieder über die so genannte "mangelnde Exposition".


Im Film wird ja nun wirklich viel mit Begriffen um sich geworfen, die eigentlich so gut wie nicht erklärt werden. Auch was diese Stimme ist - mit denen Paul und seine Mutter Leuten Befehle erteilen können - wird nicht so recht erklärt. Oder ich hab nicht richtig aufgepasst.  

Aber wie gesagt, fand ich das gar nicht so schlimm. Der eigentlichen Handlung konnte man trotzdem gut folgen.


----------



## Loosa (25. April 2022)

Anscheinend wollten sie erst auf die Ergebnisse warten, bevor sie weitermachten. 
Als Fan sind das dann schon übel lange Wartezeiten. Sieht man mal, was Herr der Ringe, und All In, einen da verwöhnt hatte.

Insgesamt deutlich kosteneffektiver, alle Abteilungen über all die Jahre zu beschäftigen. Aber nur, wenn man auch einen Erfolg damit hat. Sehr enttäuschend, dass man sich jetzt auf mehrere Jahre Pause einstellen muss.


----------



## MarcHammel (25. April 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Anscheinend wollten sie erst auf die Ergebnisse warten, bevor sie weitermachten.
> Als Fan sind das dann schon übel lange Wartezeiten. Sieht man mal, was Herr der Ringe, und All In, einen da verwöhnt hatte.
> 
> Insgesamt deutlich kosteneffektiver, alle Abteilungen über all die Jahre zu beschäftigen. Aber nur, wenn man auch einen Erfolg damit hat. Sehr enttäuschend, dass man sich jetzt auf mehrere Jahre Pause einstellen muss.


Sowas wie Herr der Ringe würde ich mir auch wieder mal wünschen. Aber die Trilogie war wohl auch einfach ein hohes Risiko, das Jackson eingegangen ist. Diese Risikobereitschaft gibt es heute nicht mehr.


----------



## MrFob (25. April 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Sowas wie Herr der Ringe würde ich mir auch wieder mal wünschen. Aber die Trilogie war wohl auch einfach ein hohes Risiko, das Jackson eingegangen ist. Diese Risikobereitschaft gibt es heute nicht mehr.


Ich finde man hoert bei Serien in letzter Zeit recht haeufig, dass da gleich 2-3 Staffeln auf einmal abgedreht werden oder 1-2 Staffeln schon das green light bekommen bevor die vorige ueberhaupt rausgekommen ist. Da scheint noch recht viel Risikobereitschaft da zu sein.

Gut, die neueren Serien haben meist auch nur noch um die 10 Folgen pro Staffel, nicht mehr 25, so wie frueher, insofern sind 2 Staffeln heute quasi aehnlich zu einer frueher aber dennoch, denke Produktionskosten sind sicher auch ordentlich gestiegen.

Und Herr der Ringe war eh ein ziemliches Ausnahmeprojekt, auch damals glaub ich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Anscheinend wollten sie erst auf die Ergebnisse warten, bevor sie weitermachten.
> Als Fan sind das dann schon übel lange Wartezeiten. Sieht man mal, was Herr der Ringe, und All In, einen da verwöhnt hatte.
> 
> Insgesamt deutlich kosteneffektiver, alle Abteilungen über all die Jahre zu beschäftigen. Aber nur, wenn man auch einen Erfolg damit hat. Sehr enttäuschend, dass man sich jetzt auf mehrere Jahre Pause einstellen muss.


Nun ja, da spielt wohl auch die schlechte Erfahrung mit der ersten Verfilmung eine nicht so unwichtige Rolle. Dune 1984 war bekanntlich ein Mega-Flop, da wartet man lieber ab ob und wie groß das Interesse an einem zweiten Versuch heutzutage ist.
Die Vorsicht wurde bekanntlich belohnt. Oscar-Regen, Top-Kritiken, grünes Licht für Part 2... Villeneuve scheint mehr richtig als falsch gemacht zu haben.

@MarcHammel

Es gab ja schon einen TV-Zweiteiler als Mini-Serie, besser und "verständlicher" wurde es dadurch aber auch nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es gab ja schon einen TV-Zweiteiler als Mini-Serie, besser und "verständlicher" wurde es dadurch aber auch nicht.


Zudem hat sie auch mit einem gefühlten 0 Budget "geglänzt".

Wo ich gerade mal den Vergleich offen hatte viel mir eine verdrängte Komponente des Villeneuve Streifens auf.








						Dune: Vergleicht die 3 verblüffend unterschiedlichen Verfilmungen - in Bildern
					

Die Sci-Fi-Geschichte von Dune existiert wurde bereits mehrfach verfilmt. Bei der Gegenüberstellung der 3 Versionen lassen sich erstaunliche Unterschieden erkennen ... oder ihr könnt einfach nur Spaß haben.




					www.moviepilot.de
				



Lady Jessica ist eher Schwester als eine glaubwürdige Mutter. 🤨


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. April 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Zudem hat sie auch mit einem gefühlten 0 Budget "geglänzt".
> 
> Wo ich gerade mal den Vergleich offen hatte viel mir eine verdrängte Komponente des Villeneuve Streifens auf.
> 
> ...


Und Lynchs Ornithopter haben mehr Ähnlichkeit mit nem fliegendem Bügeleisen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und Lynchs Ornithopter haben mehr Ähnlichkeit mit nem fliegendem Bügeleisen.


Hey! ... Orion Nostalgie, Slave One ... 😋

Natürlich, aber bei den technischen Möglichkeiten liegen Welten dazwischen.
Btw. die Villeneuve "Wurmlochraumer" sind wiederum auch kein Heldentum, da fand ich die versuchte Lynch Visualisierung im anbetracht der technischen Möglichkeiten (die nicht gut gealtert sind im Vergleich zu zB. Star Wars) fast als Geniestreich. 😁

Btw Carryalls und Sammler fand ich auch bei Lynch überzeugender.😉


----------



## MarcHammel (28. April 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @MarcHammel
> 
> Es gab ja schon einen TV-Zweiteiler als Mini-Serie, besser und "verständlicher" wurde es dadurch aber auch nicht.


Von 'ner Mini-Serie rede ich ja eher nicht. Eher von ner richtigen Serie im Format eines Game of Thrones. 

Der Zyklus, auf den der Film basiert, besteht ja, wenn ich im Web richtig gelesen habe, aus drei Teilen. Als Serie wäre das durchaus machbar.


----------

